# family values and republicans?



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

During the republican convention New York strip clubs will be hiring extra workers to keep up with the heightened demand, and yet republicans still preach good family values. Hypocrites? You bet!

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politic ... 8564c.html


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'ts to give all the leftist media types something to do at night while all us republicans are saying our prayers :lol: :lol:.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

MT, We can't all have the good family values that Clinton did.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Theres a difference, clinton didn't profess to have them :wink:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

There's no difference, we're all human, nobody's perfect, not even Bill Bennett or Dan Rather. Speculation of hookers, whooptee-s**t, I feel bad for what happened to Ryan in Illinois. But hey, Obama would've probably crushed him anyway.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"Theres a difference, clinton didn't profess to have them "

Your right, he denied and denied ever having sexual relations with that woman.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

SWF I think Ryan got what he deserved if he wasn't guilty he would of fought it. I listened to Ryan on Hannitys show one night driving back from a customers and he was either guilty or the biggest wimp I ever heard. The Republican party doesn't need him, neither party does. I am pretty impressed with Obama seems like a sharp young man that speaks from his own heart not Tom Daschles, hopefully Washington won't corrupt him into a party hack like it has so many others, a couple of his comments in the speech at Kerrys shindig were already sounding like its starting to happen. From what I've read and seen of Obama so far if I lived in Illinois I would vote for him before Keyes.
Ryan and so many other politicians in both parties let their percieved power go to their heads and then they think they can break all norms of behavior without consequence, Newt was another example of this. Never ceases to amaze me that these guys who spend their entire life trying to gain a position of power, will then throw it all away for some nookie. All I can figure is that they begin to believe their own press :eyeroll:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

In Ryan's case I felt a bit bad for him cuz of this: Now I'm not personally down with the sex-party scene, at least not with having people watch me or whatever, but if it turned him on big deal. He was married to one of the hottest women in the land, and he wanted to show her off, along with the fact that he's the one with her. Kinda forgiveable, he should have just taped their sex like Pam and...oh, ANYONE in any 80's rock group, and then _accidentally_let it fall into the hands of the public..."oops, I feel so bad about that, hey, check out my ex-wife, how hot is she, yeah that's me on top!"
Like I said, not a big deal to me, but you probably know more about him than I do.
Barack will do just fine against Keyes, who should be regretting his carpetbagger comments right about now.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryans a dirt bag, I don't care what anyone does in their bedroom but I do believe a man should have respect for his wife and not treat her like some whore on a porn flick. Not having that respect is probably a big factor in why she is now his ex and hes too stupid to realize it, and in the end their children are the ones that have to go through life the product of a broken home and those children become a problem for all of us. Family and commitment to it is the glue that holds our nation together and you shouldn't take it so lightly. That may sound a little preachy but as you age you will come to understand what I'm saying ( hopefully).


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bravo bobm. well said indeed.

i want to see a democrat run for president that doesn't support a womans right to choose. if something is moving about and growing then it is alive and if you kill it then its MURDER.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Theres a difference, clinton didn't profess to have them :wink:


he tried to campaign on them with bush sr. when he figured he couldn't keep up he abondoned them.

so much has been made of george bush reading to the kiddies the day the wtc was attacked and he didn't jump up and take action. wonder what would have happen if the wtc had been attcked one of nights monica made a back door appearance at the oral office?? i don't think clinton would have jumped up.talk about painful. geeeez hehehe.

at least ryan did something honorable and withdrew. clinton would had to have been forecefully removed kicking and screaming had the impeachment returned a guilty verdict. not only did he lack family values. he lacked any values.

pointer


----------



## catman (Dec 19, 2002)

Morals:

Millions of dead un-born babys can not be wrong. :******:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Like I said, Bob, you do seem to know more about Ryan than me. And I understand what you're saying about respect, but who knows how she acted and if she deserved respect - I'm not saying I have anything against Jeri Ryan, there's just usually more to an issue than what the general public sees. But than again, why am I playing Devil's :evil: advocate, I do that enough for Clinton!! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I guess the way I look at things it doesn't matter how she acted, I try to conduct myself so that I am proud of myself. A good guide for most of us is just ask yourself what your mother would think :lol: :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well i've got a question. For those of you who follow the cult, ahem republican party how many of you feel obligated to agree with all their views? Would you still vote for them if you didn't agree with some of their views?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

It's all a matter of priorities. I often agree with the liberals on environmental policies. I at one time voted straight democrat, but years ago. The democrats have moved far left of where they were in the 1960's. Sometimes I really worry about the democratic party, because America is better off when we have choices about our leaders. Now it looks as if rather than a constructive platform they simply want apposing views. That is not good for either party because both have good points and bad points. I sincerely would like a choice, but they have moved so far left that I am afraid for my way of life if I vote for them. Maybe if we take each other serious we can all come to some kind of a consensus. I hope I have not lost my cool often, and I'll look at you less partisan if you don't refer to conservatives as "the cult". Perhaps then we can get somewhere. If voters don't buy into the division maybe the politicians will all be forced to be more responsive, and responsible.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT, It would depend on which ones some views are personal and its fine to have your own unique take on them. Others are carved in stone and could easily be illustrated by something like reading the ten commandments, which are really non-denominational rules for an orderly society, those are the ones that anyone I vote for must have. And lest you think I'm some bible thumper I'm far from it. Never read it and I haven't been in a church for a very long time, although I have no quarrel with anyone who does go regularly. In fact I admire faith.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

sounds like a plan plainsman. I think I understand both of you a little better.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

HEy Sw Fisher read this article it articulates how I feel about the Keyes Obama race and its implications
http://www.townhall.com/columnists/jona ... 0811.shtml


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Yesterday in the Florida Panhandle a little girl asked President Bush if he was a Christian and his reply was exactly what I needed to hear from him..."Yes" was his reply.


----------

